
X-ray movie of the speaking vocal tract - tszyn
https://corpus.linguistics.berkeley.edu/acip/appendix/vocal_tracts/KNS.html
======
Tomte
In my graduate studies a professor showed us video recordings of the vocal
tract. Probands actually had to swallow a microsophone, which wasn't too small
back then and – of course – wired.

